# TPU WCG Team's 2nd Anniversary



## KieX (Feb 20, 2011)

*Happy Second Anniversary!*





Our beloved TechPowerUp! WCG Team was created exactly 2 years ago on the 20th February 2009. The team was started with 3 members and enjoyed a daily average of to 26,046 WCG PPD over the first 7 days. 

Since then 443 people have joined us at one point or another to help us grow. Today we can look back on 2 years with pride. Currently having 70 to 90 people returning work units on a daily basis, all contributing to a daily average hovering tantalisingly close to 2Million WCG PPD.

Special mention should also go to Chicken Patty who has remained an active member since day one. Although if you look at the members list on the link below you’ll find many who started around that time who are still here today. I encourage you all to take a look and salute these great people.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/t...Id=S8TLJ6TFV1&pageNum=1&numRecordsPerPage=250

So, to everyone here I wish to say thanks for crunching and enjoy this special day


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 20, 2011)

Yay


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy birthday Team TPU, honored to still be here with you fine folks.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 20, 2011)

I joined one day after my birthday which is the 2nd of May. Been a member ever since, and back on a daily basis since January. 10 months in the army and moving to a new flat around Christmas set me back a bit.

I'm proud to be part of Team TPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I joined one day after my birthday which is the 2nd of May. Been a member ever since, and back on a daily basis since January. 10 months in the army and moving to a new flat around Christmas set me back a bit.
> 
> I'm proud to be part of Team TPU.



Considering what you have been through and that you are still here is great Marcel!  Glad you are onboard!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats all on a great 2 years!  And hopefully many more!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice catch Kiex.

I joined Apr 3rd, 2009 but only stayed for 3 week before trying to start my own team.  What a fail that was.  I did show me how hard it is to start a new team so the success of the TPU team is very impressive to me.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRUNCHERS!!!


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 20, 2011)

congrats TPU! i just ate a cupcake!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 20, 2011)

Kudos to Fitseries3 for starting this team, Chicken Patty picking up where Fits left off, and everyone else that has joined and propelled this team to where it is currently. Happy Anniversary Team!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats team, and special thanks to David and Dan, you 2 are the main reason why im into this, its not much, but i try to do the best i can with what i got 

I like this team, there no pressure at all, = nice

we can joke, have fun, be serious, talk about good and bad stuff, and theres always someone there to listen/reply to some of the wacky crap we write in here  

and everyone is very helpfull.

so yes, congrats and crunch on girls


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2011)

Very said Don, you couldn't build a better team if you wanted to!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 21, 2011)

Not bad at all boys and girls.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday TPU Crunchers


----------

